# موقع رهيب لحل المعادلات الرياضية



## بشار رائد (5 أبريل 2008)

موقع مميز لجميع المهندسين الطلاب و الخرجين لحل المعادلات التفاضلية و الرياضية واليكم الموقع

:56:

http://www.webmath.com/


----------



## بشار رائد (23 أبريل 2008)

واشنطن:نجح علماء أمريكيون في تطوير مادة جديدة للحد من الحرائق الناجمة عن تسرب الوقود، لا سيما في الطائرات والصواريخ.
وأوضح مهندسون في معهد ماساشوستس للتكنولوجيا في دورية العلوم أن المادة الجديدة التي تمكنوا من تصنيعها تماثل سماكة منديل ورقي ويتم استخدامها كطبقة مرنة للحيلولة دون بقاء الوقود على الأسطح المعدنية أو الزجاجية أو البلاستيكية على نحو يزيد من فرص اندلاع الحرائق.
واطلق العلماء اسم اوليوفوبيك على المادة الجديدة التي تعتمد على وجود ألياف دقيقة للغاية في نسيجها تقوم بمحاصرة الجيوب الهوائية فيما بينها على نحو يوقف حركة السوائل على السطح الموجودة عليه.
وقال روبرت كوهين أستاذ الهندسة الكيميائية في ماساشوستس للتكنولوجيا، وفقا لوكالة الأنباء الكويتية، أن الاختبارات التي أجريت على تلك المادة اظهرت قدرتها على منع انتشار الوقود على الاسطح في حال سكبه على تلك المادة، مشيرة إلي امكانية استخدامها كذلك لفصل الماء عن الوقود النفاث أو المواد السائلة الضارة على نحو يمكن استخدامه في اغراض التنظيف.


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (23 أبريل 2008)

Thank you very much, really, wanderful site


----------



## أيمن سيف الدين (23 أبريل 2008)

شكرا على الموقع


----------



## بشار رائد (28 أبريل 2008)

24/04/2008أدنبره: أعلنت باحثة اسكتلندية أنها طورت جهازاً لطرد نوع صغير جداً من الذباب يجعل الإنسان غير مرئي لهذه الحشرات التي تنتشر بكثرة خلال أيام الصيف بهدف حمايته من لسعاته المؤلمة.
وأوضحت البروفسورة جيني مورديو من جامعة أبردين أن الجهاز شبيه "بالسبراي" الذي يرش علي الملابس التي يرتديها الإنسان لتجنب لسعات الذباب الصغير، وبداخله مادة كيميائية لا تشمها هذه الحشرة، ولذا يظل بمأمن منها لأنها لا تراه من الناحية النظرية، وفقا لصحيفة "الراية" القطرية.
وأضافت أنه عندما لا تشم الذبابة هذه المادة فإنها لا تري الشخص كوجبة غذائية من أجل امتصاص دمه، مشيرة إلي أن هذه مقاربة جديدة تماماً في معالجة مشكلة الذباب الصغير، وهي علي عكس الوسائل الأخري إذ ليس عليك التخلص منها بعد وصولها إلي جلدك.
وتعتزم مورديو التوسع في اختباراتها علي هذا الجهاز من أجل توفيره للناس علي مستوي تجاري في بريطانيا وبقية أنحاء العالم.


----------



## بشار رائد (5 مايو 2008)

شكرآ للمهندسين من جامعة الهندسة التكنولوجية البوليتكنيك عمان - الاردن


----------



## ابراهيمم (5 مايو 2008)

شكرا على الموقع


----------



## احمد الاسدي (6 مايو 2008)

مشكور 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## بشار رائد (11 يونيو 2008)

شكرآ للمرور وتحية للجميع


----------



## طالبةهندسة (11 يونيو 2008)

مشكور على الموقع العجيب


----------



## بشار رائد (20 يوليو 2008)

شكرآ للمرور


----------



## عزايز مختار (23 يوليو 2008)

الله يحفظــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك


----------



## فردوس الاسلام (24 يوليو 2008)

جزيت الفردوس الأعلى


----------



## فردوس الاسلام (24 يوليو 2008)

جزيت الفردوس الأعلى


----------



## ابو مبارك الخالدي (28 يوليو 2008)

موقع رائع جدا

جزيت خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## حسام ح (27 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررر


----------



## بشار رائد (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرآ للمهندسين من جامعة الهندسة التكنولوجية البوليتكنيك عمان - الاردن*​


----------



## فهد1989 (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*مشكور على الموقع*

بس لوكان عربي:56:


----------



## Eng.Amir (9 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## مهندس المحبة (26 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووووور جدا على هذا الموضوع القيم وبارك الله فيك في سبيل خدمة العلم والعلماء ........


----------



## ناديا 2009 (10 فبراير 2009)

*جزيت الفردوس الأعلى*​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (10 فبراير 2009)

مشكككككككور على الموقع الجميل وتسلم أيديك ...........


----------



## بشار رائد (30 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا للجميع على المرور وشكر خاص لمشرفنا مهندس المحبة


----------



## الاخت الوفية (31 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخ رائد على الموقع المفيد 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------

